# Emily & Jeremy - Awesome Jewish wedding!



## Robin Usagani (Sep 16, 2011)

Check out the rest on Usagani Photography












































Check out the rest on Usagani Photography


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow. Thank you for all the responses. LmAO.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 17, 2011)

NIce shots! Love the B&W #8.. .. the panning on #10 is great.. cute shot! All very nice!


----------



## MissCream (Sep 17, 2011)

Great job  Love the one of them on the bike and in the woods! The one where they are walking across the street looks like an album cover.

Hahaha Jewzer.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks...

This website is really bad with displaying collages.  Just go to my blog Usagani Photography


----------



## the urban photo (Sep 18, 2011)

LOVE the bike shot.


----------



## twocolor (Sep 18, 2011)

Love the panning!  The whole series is just great, so much movement and emotion!  Great job~


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 19, 2011)

twocolor said:


> Love the panning!  The whole series is just great, so much movement and emotion!  Great job~



Thanks!  I will post an e-session this week that has a lot of movement too.  Now everyone wants to do the same thing I did.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 20, 2011)

I really like the way you went with this.  It seems really great in a very natural sense.  Makes you feel like you were there.  (I love Jewish weddings!  Those folks know how to party!)


----------



## LiquidGrace (Sep 21, 2011)

I adore the personality you captured of them on the bike. Perfect framing and truly just an uplifting photo. I love it when you can 'feel' the couples personalities in photos. Bravo.


----------



## westerngirl14 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice set! I love the feel of emotion and movement in all of these pictures! Different cultures and religions adds a whole new flavor to photography sometimes! Great shots...I just have one nit... Is #2 grainy, or is it just my moniter? Look at the back of the girls head, closest to the camera. It looks grainy and just off.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 4, 2011)

Grain doesnt bother me.  There a lot of photographers out there who add grains when they do B&W to make it look like film. I rather have grainy photos than photos that have gone trough noise reduction software.



westerngirl14 said:


> Nice set! I love the feel of emotion and movement in all of these pictures! Different cultures and religions adds a whole new flavor to photography sometimes! Great shots...I just have one nit... Is #2 grainy, or is it just my moniter? Look at the back of the girls head, closest to the camera. It looks grainy and just off.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Galaxy Studios (Sep 2, 2018)

Great Photographic work.


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice! I like the ones with motion, particularly the bike riding image, but holy hell, I'd be too afraid her dress would get caught!


----------



## SCraig (Sep 3, 2018)

Seven year old thread.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 3, 2018)

SCraig said:


> Seven year old thread.


And OP has been GOA for over a year.


----------

